# Stuffed Peppers



## tanya (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure where this should go really... I had a look in veg but it really did just seem to be *VEG* in there! 

Basically as the title suggests id like to make some stuffed peppers.

Im pretty open to suggestion here but id like it to be quite healthy. 
So basically not just "slap sum cheez on dat n u got a tasty dish!!" which is probably true but i like a bit more flavour than that... Mainly... id like to avoid cheddar I think. Ive got some emmental, goats cheese, parmasan lying about in the fridge but I can always dash out to buy some more. 


So... any ideas for fillers?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2009)

tanya said:


> Not sure where this should go really... I had a look in veg but it really did just seem to be *VEG* in there!
> 
> Basically as the title suggests id like to make some stuffed peppers.
> 
> ...


Tanya,
you could stuff with a bread stuffing or a nice rice, sauteed onions and garlic with some parsley and a cheese of choice, graound meas  with the onions garlic as you would do with the rice..even some sauteed  finely chopped veggies with seasoning, beans,and cheese..Your choice..Good luck and let us know what you decide.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2009)

Lamb stuffed tomatoes

*Description:


Ingredients:
*


First make up a batch of your favorite parmesan mashed potatoes and set aside. I added cheese, butter, salt,pepper, parsley and milk to mine.

1 pound ground ground lamb ( can use beef but lamb is better)
chopped garlic. ( amount is up to you I used 5 cloves but we LOVE garlic.)
1 small chopped onion
olive oil
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
1/2 cup garlic bread crumbs
4 large tomatoes
salt and pepper to taste




*Directions:
*put a tablespoon of olive oil in your frying pan and add onions and garlic
cook until soft. 

Add lamb and cook until no longer pink.

Add Salt and pepper to taste.

Mix bread crumbs and parmesan cheese together. You can add Oregano, parsley, garlic, onion powder and or any other spices that you like also.

Cut the tops off of your tomatoes and remove the seeds.

Fill the bottom half of the tomato with mashed potatoes
Fill the top half with the meat mixture
Top with the bread crumbs

Bake in a preheated oven for 30 minutes.


----------



## tanya (Jan 27, 2009)

pdswife said:


> Lamb stuffed *tomatoes
> *



I think you missed the point here a bit of "peppers".

But tomatos are tasty also, I usually stuff them with tuna and a bit of parmsan on top.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry... I forgot to change the main ingred. I also use peppers  in this recipe!


----------



## Carlos75 (Jan 27, 2009)

I love a stuffed pepper - basically anything can go, but what I do is saute some smoked bakon, red onion, garlic and peas. Mix in some breadcrumbs and an egg and fill the hollowed out pepper. Drizzle with olive oil and bake for about half an hour or until cooked thoroughly.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2009)

One of my favorite ways to stuff peppers is to first slice them in half LENGTHWISE (I always slice them that way for stuffing - the old "cute" way of standing them up & just slicing off the top is outdated & very awkward to eat - they always fall over anyway).

I then combine olive-oil packed tuna with chopped kalamata olives, chopped fresh tomatoes, sometimes some cooked rice &/or breadcrumbs, sometimes chopped artichoke hearts, & seasonings to taste (pepper, oregano, basil - whatever I have on hand).  Top with fresh grated Parmesan cheese & bake in a 350-degree oven until peppers are tender & filling is heated through.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

quite healthy does not include cheese.

4 large green peppers
1 lb. of turkey burger
1 large onion
1/2 cup of raw brown rice
4 tsp of brown sugar
4 tbsp of ketchup
1 can of stewed tomatoes


cut of tops of peppers clean inside out and save the tops to cut them up as well.
pan fry the turkey  
dice the onion.
In a large bowl combine chopped pepper tops, onion, stewed tomatoes right out of the can,and raw rice. Then when turkey is fully cooked add to above combined ingreds. In a seperate bowl then combine ketchup and brown sugar. This will be the glaze for the top of the peppers. Now, take the first set of ingrediants and stuff the peppers. Then take the glaze and spread it on the top. Put all the peppers in the oven after they've been stuffed and glazed for 2 hrs at 350 degrees.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 27, 2009)

I really hate the search option here. We had thread like this before, but I couldn't find it. Maybe there is somebody else here who can do better search. There were a lot of good recipes there.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> quite healthy does not include cheese.


 
Uh - there's absolutely NOTHING unhealthy about cheese in moderation.  Plus, there are quite a number of low-fat & no-fat cheese products out there today that are really quite good.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 28, 2009)

My stuffed peppers are a mixture of ground beef, rice, bread crumbs, rice and herbs - I cut mine lengthwise also - mound 'em full and then pour tomato sauce over them - they take forever to cook so the pepper is soft and meat is cooked through. This does not sound at all what you are looking for but thought I would offer my method for anyone else looking at this thread.  Good luck on finding what you like!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2009)

Once in San Antonio I had a stuffed pablano chili that was wonderful, it was stuffed with a mix of sauted onions tiny pieces of steak, diced potatoe some garlic and jack cheese.. finely chopped parsley and some cumin,salt and pepper.Heaven 
kadesma


----------



## Nat2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

If you like fish, you can buy any kind of white fish, like cod for example, take the meat removing all skin and bones. Mix it with shrimps, crab meat...whatever seafood you like. Then make a light bechame sauce, and mix it well with the fish mixture you have prepared. Stuff the pepper and top it with a bit of cheese.


----------

